# new to w/m, need advice



## pootey (Nov 12, 2006)

I'm new to the water/meth and trying to research and figure everything before i buy a kit. I have a mk5 gti 2.0t and will be running the throttle spacer with the nozzle sprayer. i have the apr stage 2+ and will be running the 100 octane file . Trying to figure out devils own or snow performance. I originally wanted the snow, but now after researching it seems like alot of people are using the devils own . any input would be appreciated . 
also this is a common deicer used, what is the actual methanol % . like i said im new to this stuff


----------

